# Emergency Knife...



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

What sort of knife would you buy if going for use in an emergency situation when fishing from a yak if you need to for some reason cut yourself free.

And for those with a Trek Ultra PFD with the small square where you are supposed to be able to attach stuff, how would you attach a knife to this?

Thanks
Dan


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi meoldchina , i just noticed thats a pretty handy fleet of kayaks you have , makes me feel better about my three, that kanife looks good , however i cant make out what the handle is all about , looks like fish scalers on each side , but that cant be right?????

No wait a minute , just had another look , and it is apparently a non slip safety grip


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

I was given an old strap to the leg diving knife, not as sharp as above but is sharp enough to cut in a dire situation without penetrating my leg if I am too occupied when I place it back in its holder... I only wear it in offshore situations and havent needed it yet, one day I might.

After I saw Mango X ( Steve ) equipped with one at Barlings beach I knew I wanted one on my yak, I must admit I get strange looks at boat ramps and went into Merimubula Woolworths with it still strapped to my leg, the isles emptied quickly!


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I've attached a knife to my PFD. It's like a dive knife in a sheath. I use it anytime I need a knife (not just for emergencies) and it's great!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i have a crappy old plastic handled rusty knife. Ive dropped a couple of knives overboard in the last 12 months so I'm not too worried should this one go for an unplanned swim. it cost about $9. I only use it for bleeding, gutting and scaling fish.

one thing I do insist on however is that the blade is always sharp - i run it through my sharpener every few trips.

I've never felt the need to strap a knife to myself.


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

I was thinking something like this which can be strapped to the PFD on that little square thingy. 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll ... &rd=1&rd=1

Seraded and will never be removed unless an emergency arises.

Dan


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I've got the one Occy is talking about.
They are fantastic!
I wouldn't be getting one that you have to fold out.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

I've got 2 x knives with easy access attached to either side of my milk crate, and I also have a swiss army knife on a lanyard that sits in a pocket on my pfd. The knives attached to the milk crate are for general purpose whilst fishing, but are also located in a manner that they can be reached quickly and easily. The swiss army knife is mainly my emergency backup in case I get separated from the kayak.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

carry one of these in(and attached to) my PFD.










Easy one handed opening

As well as a general purpose fishing knife in the deck of my yak.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Dan, I have the same as Tim, the pair from Whitworths at $20. Has a clip to fit the "square"on the trek pfd.

Also have a dive knife but lost one half of one of the plastic buckles so now it is kept in my tackle bag


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I use the X tools floating knife and strap it to my leg with velcro through the sheath that came with it. It was rusting a bit at first so i sent it too Daves Hammer sanding 8) and cleaned it up the gave it a good oiling. Sharpen it on a butchers stone (can't rmember the proper name) every few weeks, the quailty of the steel isn't great but it holds a good edge for a while at least and if i drop it OB its easy to retrieve.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

justcrusin32 said:


> the quailty of the steel isn't great but it holds a good edge for a while at least and if i drop it OB its easy to retrieve.


Dave
After seeing a lot of knife handles sticking out of a garden bed while I was a pro gardener I asked the client [a butcher] what that was it all about.

He claimed if you stuck a knife blade into the ground along a north/south line, over a period of time the earth's magnetic field aligned the molecules in the blade of the knife and it would hold an edge far better when sharpened.

At home I had a dud carving knife, so did that for a few weeks [nothing to lose] and without doubt it improved and became my knife of choice to use


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

No doubt about you Richo , you are a wealth of experiances, you know of course that now i am going to start a knife garden and see for myself , might even stick some of my woodturning chisels in there , nothing to loose , its really amazing what mother nature can do that we are not aware of.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

I use the Alma Sere, which is a very high quality piece. I've lost a few over the side as well, whic is why I went for a knife that cannot come out of its sheath unless you really want it to. I have had this attached to PFD, but am going to start strapping it to the leg when I get up north, as I plan to do a fair bit of snorkeling up there as well. I also carry a Leatherman Charge Xti, and that clips to my PFD - and gets a lot more use than any other knife I've ever carried.

Dodge - thats really very interesting. I think I'll give that a go. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow Richo, Dad was a butcher, but he never mentioned that one!
He always had a steel on his belt!
I'll try it though!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: very funny me old china.

do ditch the ideas to quick guys it might just work, i wroked with an old plumber who used coat hangers as divining rods and it would find everything under the ground, pipes, wires, tree rots :lol: anything that changed the magnetic field.

A carpenter i did my time with use to boil all his timber handles (for hand tools) as it made them tougher.

put detergent in cement to slow down the drying time or lemon juice in gyprock plaster for the same effect.

cheers Dave 
(wheres the myth busters when you need them)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

meoldchina said:


> Started the experiment yesterday and everything was going fine until this morning when the Missus decided to harvest her spuds ...............................


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Ross you will make a good retard bloke

_PS: taking my wife to Mooloolaba for overnight stay while I buy some worms nearby so will check your beach launch site out while there_


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

occy said:


> I have seen these elsewhere (Bias and BCF I think), but I know Whitworths have a beaut S/S Safety/Dive Knife for $24.95 on page 92 of their catalogue. It's made from one piece of stainless steel (and has five holes drilled in the handle to lighten it) and comes in a rigid plastic scabard that can be affixed to the yak or strapped to your leg.


As long as none of you buggars shop at my local Whitworths and they run out, I will mention if its the same one (looks like it), those $24.95 knives are on sale for $12.95. Bargain and a half.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I carry a small divers knife sewn onto the shoulder strap of my Trek PFD carried in a plastic sheath. It also has a leash (formerly a mobile phone charger) so I will not loose it. The knife is bloody sharp and I use it to cut bait, line and other general stuff - but I always clean it and it is ready for one of those emergencies.


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

Knives with a rounded point are often used by mariners. This is probably the ant's pants of the style.
"Spyderco Atlantic Salt Yellow Pocket Knife C89YL - Will Not Rust 
It's been speculated the sheepfoot-shaped blade of this knife developed from the Rescue originated with mariners who found the rounded tip especially beneficial when the knife was accidentally dropped as it couldn't stab the foot when hitting the deck. "


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSF6yeoAAB1fgAAQcIWAAiAiGIov7//gMACmoap5TAEyTaBDJhHohhkaaaZGEyME0BganokeSn6SeoNAGgNAdpg56NwDuwnkkc+kZ77feE5Mi9ZPf0TlJhk4PtarV+FQvwJjE4qsIR3gUAsJIlXlWBOaeKN6JkA9ra65bRspxBDfKVg89WZlaRAcVKZoCXWG2o96enthi6N4UkYwNCyPUEBHlObl7Iso1GTBdTtHvekKrtDlMGIHGXaKNcQot90DdNguSX44LpP4PdasGGkk5qf4u5IpwoSBC9ZPUA==


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

ha ha ha ha , idiot , :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ha ha ha ha


----------



## Lureme (Jul 1, 2007)

Glad I am not the only one with knifes, two on the yak and a folding multi tool [knife] in my pocket, a seaman most of my life so a knife is standard kit and feel nude without one.
The idea of a diving knife is a good one and being a diver I have plenty of them also.


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

paffoh said:


> went into Merimubula Woolworths with it still strapped to my leg, the isles emptied quickly!


Might try it at my local supermarket - see if it helps with the time spent in the checkout Q :lol:

Cheers Mike


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Wow.. I'm impressed! Another few weeks, and I reckon I'll have a good cutlery collection!
> 
> Red.


Plainly that crop likes the winter chill to grow at that rate Red


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Just a small point for any Queenslanders with a knife that can be easily opened with one hand.......watch out. Pretty sure they are illegal here, as is oddly enough but totally ignored, the stanley type knife, that lives in everyones tool box!

I just carry a plastic spatula, so that no body gets hurt, it does not cut braid very well though :shock:

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

:lol: you guys are all just "too sharp" for this thread :lol: 
just my 2 cents..sorry to be so "blunt" about it


----------



## Lureme (Jul 1, 2007)

Knifes, I must be paranoid :? did a count of knifes on and around my yak when I went fishing today.
1 divers knife [sharp] permanently attached to yak.
2 fishing knifes [in case I lose one]
1 diving knife on my leg, only my first time with one on my leg in a yak,but I am used to it being a diver.
1 multi [folding type] in my pocket.


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

How long if you want a sword?


----------

